# Eating snow, rather then water?



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 11, 2011)

My goats are eating snow instead of drinking their warm water. Is this ok? They started it just in the last couple days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 11, 2011)

I would think that they wouldn't dehydrate themselves. Are they not drinking their water at all?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 11, 2011)

It doesn't look like it, if they are, it's very small amounts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't know what others will say but I think unless you really see a problem, the goats are going to take in what they need. I do have days where my goats hardly drink any water at all and other days I'm refilling their buckets a couple times.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

When my goats are outside, they prefer to eat snow over drinking from the bucket.... I just chaulk it up to them liking a frozen treat as much as I do! 

 Seriously, who DOESN'T like a snow cone?!?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been told that eating snow causes mineral depletion. I don't know how, but that is what I was told so that is why I am/was concerned.


----------



## julieq (Mar 11, 2011)

Our goats live in our barn, so aren't out in the snow.  Our horses are though and they eat snow all the time.  Doesn't seem to hurt them.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 11, 2011)

My goats eat snow too.  I would'nt worry about it.  Like Karen stated goats are pretty good about getting in what they need.  Just make sure they have loose goat minerals  and fresh water out and they will take it as needed.  

Water is not a main source of mineral intake for goats. So I would'nt worry about that information about mineral loss from eating snow.  Ive actually never heard of that theory??  Even snow carries some minerals so how could it make them lose minerals??  IMO.

I would'nt concern yourself with snow chomping!!!     Just remind them to watch out for that yellow snow!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> I would'nt concern yourself with snow chomping!!!     Just remind them to watch out for that yellow snow!!!


 

 That is hilarious Becky!


----------

